# Tiny white/black worm things in T's water?!



## wallyreptiles (Nov 17, 2008)

recently there hav been loads of tiny(~2mm) black worm things and also white wormy things(not sure wat they are)
they are swimmin round in my chiliean rose T's water dish (up to 100 of em!)
what are they and are they dangerous?
what should i do?
cheers


----------



## gizzard (May 5, 2008)

i dont know but they sound cool! take them out and put them in a jar of water. do they look like land creatures that have fell in the water or are they swimming?
they could be rove beetles or they could be little mealworms or something... pictures?
do you have a microscope and time to waste finding out what they are? do tests like putting one in a dish with no water to see what happens ect.


----------



## Willyleigh (May 25, 2008)

They are probably nematode worms, they are natural and found in soil and water, they feed on waste within the soil/sediment. If they are what I think they are they shouldn't do any harm.

Edit: just to be safe though, incase I am wrong you should probably empty the water bowl out and fill it up again with clean water.


----------



## wallyreptiles (Nov 17, 2008)

they are usually there every time i change the water( ~every 24hrs)


----------



## Ferret1959 (Jul 16, 2008)

Worms: Nematodes; Freshwater and Parasitic. Introductory text with photomicrographs.


----------



## wallyreptiles (Nov 17, 2008)

they was a silk plant in the water dish if that had anything to do wiv it


----------



## SpiderGirl33 (Sep 2, 2007)

I get little white worm things in my lividums water dish, they look like spring tails, whatever they are :?


----------



## wallyreptiles (Nov 17, 2008)

SpiderGirl33 said:


> I get little white worm things in my lividums water dish, they look like spring tails, whatever they are :?


 do u hav silk/ fake plant in that particular waterdish. ? cos the worms seem to turn up wen i hav silk plant in the water dish.


----------



## SpiderGirl33 (Sep 2, 2007)

Nope, but I do have a lot of moss around the bowl to keep humidity up :?

I'm pretty sure springtails are harmless and actually help keep the tank clean, they've been there for quite a while now and my spider is fine.


----------

